# Atitool can't find my GPU



## extr3me (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, 

When I am tying to use atitool information window pops up saying that my GPU is not being used by windows and enable it in properties. Can't find such option in properties. Anyone?


----------



## wiggles (Mar 19, 2009)

hello extreme i am having the same problem as you and was wondering if you got any help conserning the matter says windows isnt using my card???


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Atitool, is really old now. Last release was in 2006 I think, so it will not support any of the recent cards unless by shear luck.

No fear though, W1zzard is developing Atitools' successor, you'll just have to wait. Or in the mean time use rivatuner or something similar.


----------



## wiggles (Mar 19, 2009)

ahh okay that sucks i luv this program.   im trying nvidias overclock utility wish me luck


----------



## extr3me (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck  Any other similar software? Rivatuner seems very complicated


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Catalyst Control Center is the only simple OC tool I can think of for ATI cards.

EVGA Precision is a great but simple tool for NVIDIA cards.


----------



## daehxxiD (Mar 20, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Catalyst Control Center is the only simple OC tool I can think of for ATI cards.
> 
> EVGA Precision is a great but simple tool for NVIDIA cards.



Any way to force Overdrive into the CCC if the GPU doesn't support that from the getgo because it is a mobile GPU? (like a reg hack or something)


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dixxhead said:


> Any way to force Overdrive into the CCC if the GPU doesn't support that from the getgo because it is a mobile GPU? (like a reg hack or something)



Mobile GPU's are very hard to OC. Check this out:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25716

But most are locked to prevent Ocing.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 20, 2009)

extreme just pick up gpu-z its a good tool, pick it up in the download section


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2009)

@extr3me>try these:http://www.guru3d.com/article/ati-tray-tools-/
and, this:http://www.techspot.com/downloads/3505-asus-smartdoctor.html
or here:http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## extr3me (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll have a look on these


----------



## ty_ger (Apr 6, 2009)

extr3me said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I am tying to use atitool information window pops up saying that my GPU is not being used by windows and enable it in properties. Can't find such option in properties. Anyone?



Download and install ATItool v0.27 BETA 3.  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596

The last official release -- version 0.26 -- does not work properly with Vista and will give that error you are describing every time.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 6, 2009)

All 0.27b3 does is basically add support for Vista x64, it is about 3 years old now so does not support any of the latest cards


----------



## ty_ger (Apr 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> All 0.27b3 does is basically add support for Vista x64, it is about 3 years old now so does not support any of the latest cards



No, it is 'only' one and a half years old.

Yes, it does not fully suppor the newest cards.  This means that you cannot overclock the newer cards, but you can still use it effectively as an artifact scanner on newer cards.

I know there are much better programs which can be used to overclock instead of ATItool, but ATItool does very well at determining if a video card overclock is indeed stable.  Also, my post addresses the original question asked in this post; it does not try to wander down a different path recommending another program.  The answer to the original question is that you need the BETA version to make that display error go away when using Vista.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

extr3me said:


> Good luck  Any other similar software? Rivatuner seems very complicated



Rivatuner seems very complicated, and it is understandable why some might get overwhelmed when first using it.  However, for just overclocking, it is actually very simple to use.  You can read some of the tutorials around here to get an idea on how to use it to overclock and control fan speed(if you card supports it).


----------



## anonymous_user (Apr 13, 2009)

ty_ger said:


> Yes, it does not fully suppor the newest cards.  This means that you cannot overclock the newer cards, but you can still use it effectively as an artifact scanner on newer cards.



Wrong.

Doesn't work at all on my 4870x2.  Loads, puts the icon in the tray, fills up my CPU's third core (see image), and never pops up a window or anything.  I don't even get a right click menu.  To exit out, I have to end task on it.  Hovering over the icon, I get the following in the tooltip:
Core: -1.#J Mhz
Mem: -1.#J Mhz


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

ATItool wont work on crossfire because its not fullscreen.


----------

